# Snow dogs! ( pic heavy!)



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

We FINALLY got snow this week. I really didn't think we were going to get ANY. The girls loved it so of course I got pictures of them playing.
The first day was just a little snow but they enjoyed it. It was Koda's ( silver/black and white purebred Siberian husky) first snow, and Dusty's ( black and white half sib. Husky, half black lab) second.


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

dusty doing a fast play bow to koda. paws in mid air.


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

and getting some rest!


















now for the heavy snow!










jon walking dusty









snowy tree


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

where you going? let us out!!!









dusty









koda


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

koda standing in the snow.









i smell something....


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Sure looks like they were having a blast!!! Great pictures


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

I could hardly keep them inside lol. thanks!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

That's exactly what I love to see, dogs doing what they are bred for and having an absolute ball doing it. Bet you've got some tired, happy, contented pups there tonight! Thanks for posting your pic's, I enjoyed them!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like they had lots of fun!


----------

